# Late Intro



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Got a new spider last month. Sorry, was busy with Mr.Dumplings' memorial service so i forgot lol. It's a 5" female Brazilian black & white (Nhandu coloratovillosus) and no, she's not racist.

I named her Nancy after a local politician whose familial dynasty reigns from a certain city that coincidentally rhymes with the word 'itchy' in my native language, which also happens to be the best word to describe this tarantula.

Upon arrival, stressed & cranky (March 28, 2014)










Feeling her new territory










Slowly fattening up (April 16, 2014)










Their species like it dry but apparently she has an affinity with water hence the constant need to be clingy with her water dish.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

She is gorgeous! I love the different colors.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

You got me laughing about how you named your new spidey. Now every time I see spiders, I'll remember her. Hahahaha...


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

She's pretty cool lol:grin: love the name


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guy! 



miyonette22 said:


> You got me laughing about how you named your new spidey. Now every time I see spiders, I'll remember her. Hahahaha...


Do you know who i was talking about? You should be familiar with her hahaha


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> Thanks guy!
> 
> Do you know who i was talking about? You should be familiar with her hahaha


Of course I do know her. Every voter knows her.:lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

miyonette22 said:


> Of course I do know her. Every voter knows her.:lol:


:lol: i'm so bad :lol:


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

She's beautiful! I have one of these (well an Acanthoscurria brocklehursti) and Brazilian Red and White ( Nhandu chromatus ). Both are around 2". Some of my favorites!!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl! Spiders are awesome. Can I ask you spider owners, do you guys handle them regularly (like how you would handle a hedgehog)? Or do they prefer to be left alone? I'm such a spider noob haha


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well like most reptiles and all arachnids, they would rather be left alone but I handle mine and so does my brother. I was just handling a yellow banded flat rock scorpion last weekend, he would much rather you just leave him alone. I also was handling Both the male and female pink toed tarantula to lol. They also would rather you leave them be. 

On a side note I don't like little house spiders lol :-?, but t tarantula is fare game hahaha:roll: don't ask how that works, cause I don't know 

Sorry I didn't mean to jack your thread Tongue_Flicker :???:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha no worries tony.

Well i have the worst rhinitis ever so unless i'm wearing something to cover my face then no. The only time i actually get to handle them is if they're new and i'm introducing them to their new home. The stress and heat from travelling is enough to sedate them to a level where defensive/skittish kinds tend to be 'nice', enough for me to take one photo lol


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting! Thanks for answering


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm excited. I'm picking up two new big females later but my hedgehogs are not thrilled lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> I'm excited. I'm picking up two new big females later but my hedgehogs are not thrilled lol


Lol I think my gfs hedgehog is glad he doesn't live with me to, in fact I think my gf is glad she doesn't live with me:-? Apparently I have to many critters and there creepy:grin: I think the creeper the cooler haha. Your new addition is beautiful by the way, I'm vary gelouse


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't get the gbb yesterday coz it was not female huhu. I got 2 new other ones though haha


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hahaha nice.:grin:


----------

